# [SOLVED] Dell computer does not usually boot.



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, I've got a Dell Optiplex 380 in my office.I think this particular brand is 2009.OS is Win7 and was installed 24th feb,2011. The computer worked fairly well untill some months after installation, and it's current status is: 

1.The switch no longer works.

2. The computer is connected to a UPS,and it boots only when the UPS is switched on a long period after it has been shut down.

3.The computer shuts down when you want to restart it.

4.When the computer boots successfully, it hardly recognises USB devices (mouse,keyboard,printer and especially pendrives).

Specs: 1 processor-Intel inside, 500GB HDD and 2GB memory.

I've tried removing and re-installing bach the memory,disconnecting and re-connecting the SATA cables but it didn't yeild good. I suspect the processor buh I want to know what to share the problem 1st before making any move.
So please,what next should I do?


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

Could you post the complete specs for your system, type of processor, motherboard, brand of RAM, power supply voltage, that sort of thing. Have you tried plugging it in directly to the wall and bypassing the UPS?


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

Worst case you could try to reinstall the OS, wipe the drive and everything, but there might be a hardware fault at work. Have you tried running the system with just one stick of RAM at at time? Also, have you cleaned it out recently with a can of compressed air?


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

There is only one memory stick.I tried from the multi socket and also from the wall but what happens is that, it will boot untill u either want to restart it or boot it up after shutting down. When you want it to boot successfully again,then you have to leave it off for about 30minutes. The switch on the system unit does not respond, the computer boots automatically when powered on from the wall or where ever it is connected.
Power Supply: 
*235W Standard PSU or optional 255W*
*88%* Efficient PSU; Energy Star 5.0 *
*compliant*

*STANDARD I/O PORTS:*
*8 USB 2.0 ports, 2 front, 6 rear; 1 RJ-45;Optional PS2 dongle; 1 VGA; 1 Serial; 1 Parallel; 2 Line-in (stereo/microphone); 2 Line-out (headphone/speaker) *

*MEMORY OPTIONS:*
*2 DIMM slots; Non-ECC dual-channel 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM,2GB ONE STICK*

*CHIPSET:* *Intel® G41 Express Chipset with ICH7*

*PROCESSOR: Intel® Pentium® Dual Core GRAPHICS: 256MB ATI® RADEON® HD 3450
*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

The PSU would be my first suspect.


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

I have posted the specs, what do you think Tyree, I didnt even think the PSU because the machine powers well but I just trien something. I switched it on and off from the wall very fast and the fan spun at a very high speed. The light on the SU's switch turned orange.


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

I need help on this problem please...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*



Tyree said:


> The PSU would be my first suspect.


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

Okay!! Let me swap it with another one and give you the feedback


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

Problem was not solve when swapped with a known good PSU. What can I do next? This problem is really tough. Hmmm...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

I would start by repairing/replacing the power switch. After that, pull it apart and test to find what is faulty. There is a guide for bench testing here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Dell computer does not usually boot.*

That is one big step within steps. Lol. Meanwhile, The PSU did work fine. Thanks for all the help. Stay blessed guys...


----------

